# How To Smooth Paper Clay



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

One of the questions I get asked most is how to smooth the homemade paper clay that I use for building Halloween Props. This video demonstrates the method I use to achieve a smooth surface.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. Makes a lot of sense. Here all this time I thought the whole thing was paper strips!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This was helpful not only for the smoothing technique, but also for the basic formulas and materials you've been using.
Have you tried using traditional clay sculpting tools, or even non traditional tools with this (e.g. spoons, forks, steel brushes, paint pushers, combs, etc.)?
I would think that if you had an old food processor or blender you could use that you could grind the fibers down to make an even finer "clay" with this material.


----------

